# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  فیزیوتراپی از کاردرمانی

## Mahdinv

سلام دوستان از کاردرمانی میشه فیزیوتراپی خوند؟

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان از کاردرمانی میشه فیزیوتراپی خوند؟


فکر نمیکنم شما باید زیر نظر یه فیزیوتراپ کار کنید در واقع!

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوستان از کاردرمانی میشه فیزیوتراپی خوند؟


من پارسال درباره این رشته تحقیق کردم و از چند نفر متخصصاش پرسیدم
در واقع راهی نداره
بعضی جاها دو سه سال پیش گفتن میشه مثل پک انتخاب رشته حرف اخر ولی شایعه است و ممکن نیست

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_اگرم راهی باشه یه جوری سخت میشه رفت که بهت یاد بدن باید از همون اول فیزیو میخوندی نه کادر درمانی 
چه برسه که راهی نباشه 
من که فکر نمیکنم 
اما از دوستان فیزیو بپرس و 
سرچ گوگل_

----------


## Saeed79

کاردرمی کارش خیلی شبیه فیزیوتراپیه ولی چون مثل فیزیو با دستگاه  سر و کار‌نداری ، فیزیو خیلی تخصصی تره
رشته خیلی تاپ تری هم هست و متاسفانه راهی نداره

----------


## -Sara-

نه نمیشه

----------

